# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Myélopathie dégénérative

## aurore

Mon beauceron de 12 ans est atteint de myélopathie dégénérative. La véto lui a diagnostiqué il y a un peu plus d'un an. 

Il a eu 2 cure de Strinerven qui n'ont pas eu d'effet visible. Et  ma véto lui a prescrit des cures régulières de Candilat. 

Je sais que c'est incurable, et que le bon point, c'est que ce n'est pas douloureux, mais j'aurais aimé savoir si vous aviez déjà été confrontés à cette maladie: à quelle vitesse est-ce qu'elle évolue? Est-ce que c'est régulier ou par pallier? Comment avez-vous géré et amélioré le confort de vie de vos chiens?

Merci!

----------


## Houitie

Je connais un berger allemand qui a ça. 
Pareil, diagnostiqué il y a un peu plus d'un an. Il ne souffre pas mais se déplace avec un petit chariot. 
C'est par pallier en effet, ou on se rend compte par palier. Un jour il trébuchait, puis apres il tombait et ses jambes se croisaient donc il n'arrivait pas à se remettre debout. Maintenant sans son chariot il se traine tant que personne ne le leve. Une fois levé il fait quelques pas mais pas énormement.

----------


## Pitchoun'

En attendant les témoignages et autres avis, je te mets ci-après un dossier très complet sur le dossier si ça t'intéresse : 

http://www.collie-online.com/colley/dm/index.php

Et voici un témoignage très poignant : http://www.ecoledesmaitres.net/genet...olopathie.html

----------


## aurore

Merci Pitchoun': tu m'avais déjà donné le premier lien, mais je ne connaissais pas le second: je ne savais pas que ça pouvait remonter aux pattes avant, je pensais que seules les pattes arrières seraient atteintes  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Et oui c'est une vraie tannée cette maladie génétique qui touche près de 100 races, c'est énorme !

----------


## aurore

D'autres témoignages? je pensais que c'était plus répandu que ça comme maladie.

----------


## superdogs

Ma chienne croisée berger a été diagnostiquée à l'âge de 10 ans ; au début, quelquefois des trébuchements, puis les ongles des pattes arrière qui raclaient le sol (d'ailleurs beaucoup plus usés que les autres..),et aussi les postérieurs qui flanchaient parfois. Ca a été plutot par pallier ;  Je ne peux pas te dire grand chose d'autre, parce que jusqu'au bout, elle s'est promené, des promenades de moins en moins longues, mais plusieurs fois par jour.  Elle, elle a toujours continué à marcher, jamais eu de paralysie totale au final ; j'ai du la faire euthanasier le 20 décembre dernier pour une tumeur osseuse très très avancée.... elle aurait eu 14 ans en février.. A priori, chez elle,  la myélopathie a été plus lente que le cancer..

----------


## aurore

Désolée pour ta louloute...  ::

----------


## Poska

Pour un grand chien qui se paralyse peu à peu, je ne peux que conseiller d'investir un harnais spécial chien handicapé. ça nous a changé la vie avec Stan, on a regretté de ne pas l'avoir acheté avant qu'il soit vraiment paralysé.

----------


## aurore

Mon chien n'en est pas là, mais je retiens le tuyau, si ça devait arriver.

----------


## helene.goursaudgiroud

Mon fox terrier à poil ras, Syd est atteint de cette maladie. On lui  a diagnostiqué la semaine dernière mais il ne peut déjà plus se déplacer sans notre aide. On envisage le chariot (qu'on va certainement lui fabriquer, puisque c'est trop cher). Seulement, nous nous posons la question si cette maladie va affecter sa capacité à faire ses besoins de façon volontaire et dans quelle mesure.

----------


## patrick67

Bonjour,
Il fera toujours ses besoins. Dans quelques cas, une incontinence peut se produire lorsque la maladie est très avancée.
Et si vous l'appareillez, il fera ses besoins lors de la balade, exactement comme avant.
Patrick

----------


## Pitchoun'

Coucou Aurore, comment va ton beauceron ?  ::

----------


## aurore

Bonjour Pitchoun!  :: 

Merci de te soucier de Sam qui se porte plutôt bien: son état ne s'améliore pas, bien sûr, mais il n'empire pas vite du tout. Il se prend parfois des gamelles, mais globalement, il peut encore monter les escaliers, sauter en voiture, suivre mes fifilles en promenade... Quand je vois à quel rythme ça évolue depuis 1 an 1/2, je me dis qu'il pourra peut-être tenir encore un peu  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Super, ravie de lire qu'il se porte pas trop mal et qu'il a encore une certaine mobilité malgré la maladie. C'est un vrai battant Sam, qu'il continue ainsi.  ::

----------


## aurore

Je lui donne du Candilat régulièrement, sans savoir si ça fait vraiment effet ou pas... et je croise les doigts!

----------


## Pitchoun'

Tiens pour info j'ai lu sur http://www.collie-online.com/colley/dm/index.php : 

"Une bonne stratégie de lutte contre la dégénérescence des cellules nerveuses passera par la consommation de suppléments alimentaires spécifiques.
Supplémenter le régime alimentaire pour neutraliser les radicaux libres grâce aux antioxydants tels que la vitamine E, acides gras oméga-3 et 6, l'acide gamma-linoléique et L-Carnitine peut ralentir la dégradation des cellules nerveuses au cours des premiers stades de la maladie."



Spoiler:  




*Info : La vitamine C pour dynamiser l'effet de la vitamine E
Lorsqu'un antioxydant cède certains éléments à un radical libre, sa formule moléculaire n'est plus la même. Ainsi, une fois qu'un antioxydant a servi à neutraliser un radical libre, il ne peut plus jouer ce rôle une deuxième fois. 
La vitamine C a la capacité de redonner à la vitamine E ses propriétés antioxydantes. L'alimentation du chien étant pauvre ou nulle en vitamine C, une supplémentation vitamine E en association avec la vitamine C serait souhaitable.
Nous retrouvons également ces conseils (vit E et vit C) sur le site vetmedecine [8]:
400 IU of vitamin E daily (over 2 years of age, give 800 IU)
250 mg vitamin C twice a day (over 2 years of age, give 500 mg)
Ainsi que d'autres minéraux ou vitamines : sélénium, Beta Carotene, sardine (acides gras), etc.
Info: Exemple de supplémentation nutritionnelle

Myo-Vityl (vit B1, B6, B12, E) :2 cuill à café rase à ajouter dans le repas pendant 10j. Arrêter 5 jours, puis recommencer le cycle.Juvamine vitamines A,C,E : Donner le contenu d'1 gelule par jour (apport 12mg vit E, 80mg vit C)Homéopathie:
Dilution Weleda C302 : 10 gouttes matin et soir.
Scorodite D6 (trituration 30G) : 1 dosette matin et soir.
*

----------


## aurore

J'ai l'impression que ça évolue récemment  :: . 

Déjà, depuis quelques jours, il ne veut plus monter dans la voiture pour la promenade: au début, je le forçais, car ensuite il a l'air content d'être venu, mais maintenant, je n'insiste plus.

Hier, il a glissé plusieurs fois sur le carrelage, et cette nuit, la cata: de la m**** partout dans la cuisine, même sur son matelas sur lequel il s'était recouché. Il avait piétiné et glissé dedans. Et pourtant, ce n'est pas son genre: il a toujours été impeccablement propre, et surtout, il n'a pas prévenu, pas pleurniché ni rien...

A mon avis, on est arrivé à un nouveau pallier de cette maladie.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Oh mince, j'espère que ça ne va pas aller trop vite. :: 
Ton véto n'a rien à proposer pour ralentir l'évolution ?

----------


## aurore

Finalement, je me suis aperçu qu'il a dû voler une quantité importante de croquettes pour chats hier (ses pattes le lâchent, mais son estomac continue à super bien se porter...  :: ), ce qui pourrait expliquer qu'il n'ait pas su se retenir cette nuit. Peut-être que c'était juste une "catastrophe" ponctuelle qui n'a rien à voir avec une incontinence due à la maladie.

Je lui donne du Candilat en cure depuis un moment, mais je ne vois pas d'effet spectaculaire. Il a aussi de la vitamine C.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Quel chenapan, celui-là !  :: 

Peut-être essayé ça :
*
Myo-Vityl (vit B1, B6, B12, E) :2 cuill à café rase à ajouter dans le repas pendant 10j. Arrêter 5 jours, puis recommencer le cycle.Juvamine vitamines A,C,E : Donner le contenu d'1 gelule par jour (apport 12mg vit E, 80mg vit C)Homéopathie:
Dilution Weleda C302 : 10 gouttes matin et soir.
Scorodite D6 (trituration 30G) : 1 dosette matin et soir.
*

----------


## superdogs

C'est vrai que jusqu'au bout, l'estomac parlait aussi pour ma louloute ! Il ne veut plus monter dans la voiture ou il ne peut plus ?? 
La mienne ne pouvait plus, mais était toujours contente une fois arrivée de se ballader.. tu peux peut être l'aider à monter ?

mon véto m'avait dit qu'une incontinence était possible en raison de l'absence de sensations, ma chienne a vécu plus d'un an comme ça encore, je me levais chaque nuit pour nettoyer, mais tu sais, aujourd'hui, je recommencerai s'il le fallait, encore et encore..pendant plus

c'est une maladie qui empêche la locomotion, pas la joie de vivre, je vous souhaite encore beaucoup de jours heureux, à tous les 2 !

----------


## aurore

> Il ne veut plus monter dans la voiture ou il ne peut plus ??


Je l'aide à monter (un petit coup de pouce au niveau des hanches) mais j'ai l'impression qu'il ne veut plus y monter. Est-ce qu'il est inconfortable une fois dedans? Pourtant on ne fait que 500 mètres le temps d'arriver dans les champs...

Quoiqu'il en soit, si une petite promenade pépère à côté de la maison lui convient mieux, je ne vais pas le forcer à venir absolument faire la grande promenade avec mes filles. Peut-être aussi que ça fait trop long pour lui, tandis que mes chiennes ont encore toute leur pêche. Et si on s'adapte à son rythme à lui, c'est elles qui vont s'ennuyer...

----------


## aurore

Bon, depuis cet aprèm, une des pattes de Sam semble le lâcher complétement et il s'est abîmé un coussinet. je pense que le harnais va s'imposer maintenant...

Est-ce que ce modèle pourrait convenir? Je n'y connais rien en matériel pour chiens handicapés...

http://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/chien...andicapes.html

----------


## aurore

Bon, finalement, j'ai pris celui-là qui a une fente pour laisser passer le sexe  :: 

http://www.juliusk9.fr/harnais-souti...julius-k9.html

----------


## Pitchoun'

J'espère que ça lui ira bien. :Smile:

----------


## aurore

Moi aussi! Comme par hasard, son tour de hanches est juste entre les tailles L et XL...  :: 

Depuis cet après-midi, il a aussi des mouvements involontaires de sa patte qui ne va plus, un peu comme des décharges électriques qui le font "ruer" vers l'arrière. Et il se lèche aussi beaucoup les extrémités des 4 pattes. Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet sur le net: j'appellerai sa véto lundi.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Oui bizarre tout ça, pauvre Sam qui ne doit pas comprendre ce qui lui arrive, on verra bien ce qu'en pense le véto.

----------


## superdogs

Plein de pensees .... c'est difficile de les voir s'amenuiser, je sais...

----------


## superdogs

Dis Aurore, il se lèche les pattes ou bien les griffes ??

----------


## aurore

Les pattes.

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Moi aussi! Comme par hasard, son tour de hanches est juste entre les tailles L et XL... 
> 
> Depuis cet après-midi, il a aussi des mouvements involontaires de sa patte qui ne va plus, un peu comme des décharges électriques qui le font "ruer" vers l'arrière. Et il se lèche aussi beaucoup les extrémités des 4 pattes. Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet sur le net: j'appellerai sa véto lundi.


Comment va Sam ? qu'à dit la véto ?

----------


## aurore

Eh bien Sam ne va pas trop mal! Je pense qu'il avait dû trop forcer en promenade et qu'il a eu un gros coup de mou ensuite. Il a passé 3 jours quasiment sans bouger, juste pipi-caca lors de mini-promenades à la fin desquelles il fallait souvent le soutenir... et puis ça s'est remis progressivement! Il a recommencé à se lever spontanément, on refait des petites ballades (même si ça me fait tout drôle de me dire que plus jamais il ne se promènera dans les champs avec mes fifilles et moi...  :: )

J'ai gardé le harnais que j'ai commandé, car je sais qu'un jour où l'autre, on en aura besoin: il est à sa taille et il le supporte bien.

Bref, on a un peu de répit et de temps devant nous: j'en profite!

----------


## Pitchoun'

Ces douces nouvelles font plaisir à lire, profitez en bien. ::

----------


## superdogs

Profiter, profiter d'eux chaque seconde... on a beau le faire, ce n'est jamais assez quand ils doivent partir; même diminués, meme incontinents, ils ne sont jamais de trop... ::  Je donnerai beaucoup pour le retour de ma louloute :: , même si c'était pas en super forme.. 

bon courage, et surtout, *PROFITEZ !!!*

----------


## Pitchoun'

Comment va Sam ?

----------


## aurore

Sam va aussi bien que possible, merci de penser à lui, Pitchoun'!

La maladie progresse, bien sûr: il ne peut plus descendre les escaliers seul maintenant. Il s'est cassé la figure il y a quelques semaines, donc maintenant, je les descends avec lui pour aller dans le jardin, et je fais le tour par l'extérieur pour le remonter par l'autre entrée qui est de plain pied (j'ai de la chance d'avoir cette possibilité, sinon, ce serait bien plus galère à gérer...)

Je ne le promène presque plus (il ne semble plus apprécier tant que ça), en revanche, il aime toujours faire son tour dans le jardin avec les autres.

Il a bon appétit, il est parfaitement propre, il passe 20 heures par jour dans le canapé (il se débrouille mieux en vieillissant: avant, il était souvent par terre, il n'arrivait pas à s'imposer par rapport à mes chiennes).

Comme il est sourd comme un pot, il dort super profondément, et régulièrement, je crois qu'il est mort dans son sommeil car je n'arrive pas à le réveiller... mais non, pas du tout  :: 

Bref, pour un beauceron qui aura 13 ans dans quelques semaines, il ne s'en sort pas si mal!

----------


## Pitchoun'

Contente de lire qu'effectivement il ne s'en sort pas trop mal malgré son âge et la DM.  :: 
Et toi ça va ? tu arrives bien à gérer au quotidien (heureusement que tu vives de plain pied !)mais le côté psy/affectif, c'est pas trop dur ?

Le principal est qu'il ne souffre pas et qu'il ait encore des petits plaisirs, fais lui des gros bisous de ma part. ::

----------


## aurore

> Et toi ça va ? tu arrives bien à gérer au quotidien (heureusement que tu vives de plain pied !)mais le côté psy/affectif, c'est pas trop dur ?
> 
> Le principal est qu'il ne souffre pas et qu'il ait encore des petits plaisirs, fais lui des gros bisous de ma part.


Ecoute, je connais l'espérance de vie des grands chiens, et en adoptant un beauceron de 8 ans, je me doutais qu'on ne passerait pas 10 ans ensemble... Et puis je ne sais pas de quoi demain sera fait, mais pour le moment, je trouve que c'est une maladie moins difficile à gérer et supporter que l'insuffisance rénale, par exemple. Il mange, il n'a pas mal, il a toute sa tête, pas de terreurs nocturnes... Mes chiens sont sympas avec lui, ne le bousculent pas trop: franchement ça pourrait être bien pire!

PS: je transmets pour les bisous!  ::

----------


## aurore

Brusque dégradation hier après-midi: il n'arrive plus à se mettre debout seul, et une fois debout, on dirait que sa patte arrière droite ne réagit plus du tout et ne le soutient donc plus...

Ca avait commencé il y a 1 semaine, quand je l'ai emmené chez le véto car il respirait mal. C'était "juste" une fibrose pulmonaire (de la vieillerie, quoi  :: ) mais entre les 2 montées dans la voiture, le trajet, l'attente, les radios, j'ai trouvé que ça l'avait énormément fatigué et il a mis plusieurs jours à s'en remettre. Mais depuis samedi, il allait mieux, arrivait à remonter sur le canapé, etc.

Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé hier après-midi (peut-être rien...), mais hier soir, je n'ai même pas réussi à le promener avec le harnais: il ne voulait pas avancer, il prenait toujours les mauvaises directions, se retrouvait coincé dans des endroits à la con...

Ce matin, on a pu refaire une vraie promenade, il avait l'air motivé, mais sa patte arrière droite semble toujours HS. Fait ch***  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

M*rde !!!  :: 

Comment s'est passé la journée ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*passée

----------


## aurore

On va dire que c'est un poil mieux: on a pu faire une petite sortie pour ses besoins; dans l'après-midi, il a réussi à se mettre debout tout seul une fois. Et ce soir, je l'ai mis debout "de force", parce que je voulais qu'il se couche sur sa couverture au lieu d'être toujours sur le carrelage (je ne sais pas comment il fait son compte pour toujours atterrir à côté  :: ), mais au lieu de se coucher, il a fait son petit tour habituel dans la cuisine, il a léché la vaisselle sale dans le lave-vaisselle, etc.

J'espère que ça va s'améliorer encore un peu, car je me rends compte physiquement de la galère que ça représente un chien de 40 kilos qui se paralyse... Mais de toute façon, que ce soit maintenant ou plus tard, il y a bien un moment où ce sera définitif.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Chaque jour de passé est un jour de gagné...

Un pépère de 40kg à soulever c'est complexe. As-tu pensé aux harnais de portage ? http://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/chien...evage-portage/

----------


## aurore

Oui, j'en ai un de chez Julius K9. Une fois qu'il l'a, c'est pratique, mais la galère, c'est pour l'enfiler...  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Des nouvelles du jeune homme ?  ::

----------


## aurore

Hello Pitchoun'!
Le "jeune homme" se porte aussi bien que possible. Je l'ai emmené chez ma véto récemment, car il respirait mal: il a une fibrose pulmonaire due à la vieillerie, mais qui ne l'embête pas plus que ça.
Par contre, il a eu beaucoup de mal à se remettre du RDV ensuite : entre l'aller-retour, les montées et descentes de la voiture, les radios, il  a été KO pendant plusieurs jours.
Donc maintenant je ne l'embête plus.
Il a toujours un appétit d'ogre, il a toujours toute sa tête.
Seul bémol il y a quelques semaines: il a eu une gastro et ça a été l'occasion de me rendre compte qu'il n'était plus tout à fait "étanche" de l'arrière. Mais avec une alimentation stable et en surveillant qu'il fait bien tout ce qu'il a à faire dehors, ça a fini par rentrer dans l'ordre (OUF!  )

----------


## Pitchoun'

Comment va Sam avec l'arrivée des beaux jours ?  ::

----------


## aurore

Merci Pichoun' de prendre des nouvelles de Sam! Ses pattes sont de plus en plus flageolantes, ça devient parfois difficile de se lever, notamment sur le carrelage. Il ne fait plus que 2 petites sorties dans le jardin chaque jour, avec accès à la terrasse quand même si besoin urgent, mais il n'est pas plus demandeur que ça (le matin, il se lève rarement avant midi  :: )

Il a eu une cure de cortisone de 10 jours récemment: je n'ai pas vu de gros progrès, et il avait des fuites urinaires la nuit, donc je n'ai pas renouvelé l'essai.

Je pense que ça sera dur pour lui avec sa fibrose pulmonaire s'il fait très chaud cet été... mais pour le moment, il a toujours bon appétit et semble heureux de vivre, même si c'est au ralenti  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Tant qu'il a la joie de vivre c'est le principal, fais lui des caresses de ma part... ::

----------


## aurore

Ce sera fait! De ce côté-là, ça va toujours  ::  !

----------


## aurore

Bon, j'ai parlé trop vite, ce soir c'était pas terrible du tout: j'ai dû ressortir le harnais pour le porter de l'arrière... Flûte.

----------


## Buffy_68

Bonsoir. Je m'incruste dans la conversation car j'ai aussi un beauceron de 13 ans diagnostiqué depuis le début de cette année. Pour le moment pas de paralysie, il marche, il court encore un peu en début de promenade, monte les escaliers en le soutenant parfois quand même, mais par contre il traîne des pattes arrières et se les racle aussi mais aucun saignements pour le moment. J'essaye au mieux de faire des balades sur terrain plat (pas facile car j'habite dans un village en hauteur) et dans l'herbe. Il a comme unique traitement 1 comprimé par mois contre l'arthrose. Il n'a pas l'air d'avoir mal même quand ses pattes s'emmêlent quand la balade est trop longue ou sur le parquet quand il tourne trop vite ou fait le fou, mais ça fait mal au cœur. Il a encore la pêche, veut faire le fou en balade mais le corps ne suit pas. La maladie évolue lentement mais évolue quand même et vu son âge je n'espère plus des miracles...J'habite dans une maison à étages, avec jardin heureusement, mais il veut absolument nous suivre partout et surtout dans la chambre au 2ème étage avec escalier en bois bien raide. Pour l'instant ça va mais bon je redoute le jour où il ne pourra plus monter les escaliers. Je pense investir dans un harnais quand ça n'ira plus.

----------


## aurore

Bienvenue au club, si je peux dire...  :: 

Chez mon chien qui a 13 ans 1/2, ça fait au moins 2 1/2 ans que ça évolue, donc c'est assez lent: j'espère que ce sera pareil pour ton chien qui a encore l'air de bien profiter de la vie!

----------


## Buffy_68

ça me redonne du courage surtout que j'ai adopté Tumba il y a à peine 1 an 1/2 à la SPA suite à la perte brutale de mon précédent beauceron (tumeur de la rate fulgurante) et j'aimerai qu'il reste le plus longtemps possible avec nous car hormis son problème il a une santé de fer...
C'est dur de voir ses chiens vieillir :-(

----------


## aurore

> C'est dur de voir ses chiens vieillir :-(


C'est vrai, mais pour avoir perdu deux autres chiens avant lui à leurs 7 ans, je trouve que c'est bien quand ils ont au moins l'occasion de vieillir...

----------


## Buffy_68

Ah oui 7 ans c'est pas vieux. 
Mon autre chienne va sur ses 16 ans, c'est une croisée berger allemand qui vient aussi de la SPA. Elle est en pleine forme, fait encore de longue balade, courre, joue, elle a juste commencé des injections d'ara 3000 cet hiver qui ont été un véritable succès. Elle commençait à avoir un peu d'arthrose au train arrière et les injections l'ont requinqué d'un coup. 
On avait tenté les injections sur mon beauceron sans succès au tout début avant l'apparition de véritable symptômes.

----------


## aurore

L'avantage de cette maladie, c'est que le chien ne souffre pas, vu qu'il ne sent plus rien. 

Mais quand je vois mon chien aujourd'hui, dont l'état s'est brusquement dégradé en quelques heures, qui a toute sa tête mais dont le corps suit de moins en moins, je me dis que ce n'est pas génial non plus... 

Aujourd'hui, il a eu besoin du harnais pour réussir à se lever, et même une fois debout, il n'a pas voulu aller très loin: juste pipi le plus vite possible, et basta, il a voulu retourner se coucher...

----------


## Buffy_68

ça fout les boules même s'il ne souffre pas...
Moi ce qui m'énerve le plus c'est que mon Tumba, a 13 ans, est un vrai gamin qui aimerait bien jouer, courir et sauter comme un kangourou sauf que le corps ne veut plus le suivre : c'est triste!
J'espère que demain ça ira mieux pour le tien.

----------


## aurore

Je ne sais pas comment ça ira demain, mais ce soir, c'est encore pas terrible du tout: j'ai l'impression qu'il a des problèmes de proprioception même à l'avant. Même en l'aidant à se lever et à se tenir debout, il n'a qu'une idée: se recoucher. En plus il est très essoufflé.

J'espère pouvoir joindre sa véto demain...

----------


## Pitchoun'

Oh mince !  :: Tiens moi au courant demain, bisous et courage...J'espère que ce n'est "juste" qu'un passage à vide...

----------


## aurore

Sam a été endormi ce matin. La véto l'a trouvé anémié, on a fait une échographie qui a révélé une énorme masse dans le ventre, probablement au niveau de la rate, mais il y avait déjà tellement d'adhérences que ce n'était pas très clair. La véto pense que c'était un hémangiosarcome qui avait commencé à saigner. Selon elle, il souffrait déjà, et il n'en avait plus que pour quelques heures avant que la douleur devienne intolérable, donc la décision n'a pas été très compliquée à prendre...  :: 

J'avoue que je ne m'attendais pas à ça, je pensais que c'était l'évolution de sa myélopathie.

RIP mon garçon. 13 ans 1/2, c'était déjà un bel âge, et j'espère que tu as été heureux comme moi je l'ai été de partager ces 5 ans avec toi  ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

Je craignais le pire et voilà que toi mon si brave Sam, tu t'en es allé dignement, très courageux jusqu'au bout mon pépère.  :: 

Veille bien sur ta maîtresse et je te souhaite un doux repos désormais...

Courage Aurore, tu as pris une sage décision. ::

----------


## ben&



----------


## Flo13

Bien triste pour vous Aurore. C'est si difficile d'accepter de ne plus les avoir près de soi.
Vous avez fait le maximum pour qu'il profite de la vie jusqu'au bout sans souffrir, ça peut consoler un peu.

----------


## Rose78

Bon courage dans ce moment douloureux  ::

----------


## Buffy_68

Oh mince, bon courage dans ces moments difficiles.
Mon précédent beauceron est mort brutalement du jour au lendemain d'une tumeur à la rate (diagnostiquée après autopsie), je n'y étais absolument pas préparée...Il a commencé à aller mal le vendredi, mal au ventre essoufflement mais sans plus, le véto lui a fait des injections pensant comme moi à une indigestion, et le lendemain matin je l'ai retrouvé mort dans le jardin (c'était en plein été il faisait chaud donc il aimait dormir au frais...)
En tous cas votre Sam aura été choyé et c'est l'essentiel.

----------


## aurore

Apparemment, c'est un cancer fréquent chez les beaucerons et les bergers en général. Et la véto m'a dit que les symptômes n'apparaissent que lorsque 70% des tissus sont déjà détruits, donc quand c'est trop tard...

----------


## Buffy_68

Mon véto m'avait aussi dit que même opéré l'espérance de vie était souvent plus que réduite. Nous on n'a pas eu besoin de se poser la question tellement ça a été rapide. La veille on se promenait encore en forêt et j'avais même fait des photos de mon boboss en train de se rouler dans l'herbe. Je ne m'y étais pas préparée car il était en forme alors ça a été dur et d'un autre côté on s'est dit qu'il n'avait pas souffert longtemps. A part un essoufflement et des crampes au ventre il n'avait aucun symptôme, pas de fièvre, pas de vomissements, pas de diarrhée. Le jour où il a été malade il a juste refusé de manger mais buvait normalement...

Après son décès brutal on n'a pas voulu laisser ma vieille chienne seule mais on ne voulait pas spécialement de beauceron, juste un gros chien du refuge. Un beauceron du même âge que le nôtre décédé a été abandonné suite à un divorce, comme l'autre d'ailleurs, et on a craqué : on ne regrette rien!

----------


## aurore

C'est bien quand le départ d'un chien donne une chance à un petit malheureux: c'est aussi comme ça que je conçois les choses!

Avec le recul, je me suis souvenu qu'il y a quelques jours, j'avais trouvé les mâchoires de Sam un peu pâles: il devait déjà commencer à être anémié, mais comme à part ça tout allait aussi bien que possible vu son âge et sa MD, je n'ai pas tilté. C'est facile de refaire l'histoire après coup...

En tout cas, ton chien a la pêche et je lui souhaite que ça dure le plus longtemps possible  ::

----------


## Buffy_68

merci j'espère aussi, j'y tiens à mes 2 p'tits vieux :-)

----------


## patrick67

Bonjour Valérie,

Je connais, hélas, très bien la DM.
Jai une chienne qui est maintenant paralysée, et jai déjà été confronté dans le passé a dautres cas.
Depuis 3 ans jétudie cette maladie en faisant des recherches sur léquivalent humain qui est la maladie de Charcot, ou SLA.
Je suis plutôt surpris, et plus que dubitatif sur les espoirs que pourraient donner ce traitement.
A ce jour, il nexiste aucun traitement permettant de soigner la DM, pas plus que la SLA dailleurs.
La DM détruit les neurones moteurs qui commandent les muscles. 1 neurone moteur détruit entraîne le dépérissement des fibres musculaires quil commandait.
Et les neurones moteurs ne se régénèrent pas.
Normalement, la maladie devient visible quand 50% des neurones moteurs sont détruits. Ce qui signifie que la destructions des cellules nerveuses a commencé depuis longtemps.
Une fois installée, il serait possible den retarder lévolution en supplémentant en vitamine D3, au moins 1000 UI par jour pour un chien dune vingtaine de kg (à confirmer, je nai plus les chiffres en tête).
Lhoméo pourrait aussi être utile : gelsemium 15CH, 3 granules par jour.. Un traitement communiqué par mon homéopathe qui traite des cas de SLA.

Jai cherché la composition de ce produit Sanus Biotex.
Pas trouvé, sauf sur un forum quelquun qui a donné ceci :
_the ingredients are lecithin, vit c, ginko biloba, grape seed oil, milk thistle , pine, fish oil and b complex._

Je donne certains de ces ingrédients en prévention de la DM : vitamine C (qui nest normalement pas utile chez le chien, mais bon, mieux vaut assurer), Gingko, oméga 3 (fish oil) ou vitamines B.
Normalement, ils contribuent à former un environnement protecteur autour du chien.
Mais ce nest pas suffisant, loin sen faut.
Il faut supprimer les vaccins contenant de laluminium (rage notamment), et les supprimer le plus tôt possible. Il faut supprimer les glucides de lalimentation, donc passer à une alimentation sans céréales, ou barf.
Et il faut apporter dautres antioxydants : vitamine E notamment et du silicium organique.
Peut-être quen sy prenant assez tôt, alors on a une chance de retarder suffisamment lapparition de la maladie en ralentissant la destruction cellulaire.
Cest ce que je suis actuellement en train dexpérimenter.

Sinon, la mutation ne laisse aucune chance : tous les chiens mutés développeront un jour la maladie, ce nest quune question de temps.

Mais, au fait, avez-vous fait le test de dépistage de la DM ?

Patrick

----------


## aurore

Je suis sans doute parano, mais pour ma part, quelqu'un qui arrive sur un forum, ne se présente pas, et dont les deux seuls messages (apparemment copiés-collés) font la promotion d'un traitement miracle venant de l'étranger, ça m'inspire très moyennement confiance...  :Confused: 

Mais tant mieux si j'ai tort!

----------


## D-elphine

oui, mon chien avait ça au pire pourquoi ne pas arriver à ralentir l'évolution mais une fois les sensations perdues, on ne revient pas en arrière quand on sait comme on les voit décliner, je me dis que ça doit être facile pour des charlatans, de jouer avec l'espoir des propriétaires de les aider et du coup de vendre des produits

----------


## patrick67

Effectivement... Trouvé sur un autre forum: This company is a scam.. Cette société est une arnaque

_"This company is a scam, please beware!  I ordered their dog supplement for my golden retriever which was diagnosed as having degenerative myopathy.  I had questions in regards to the ingredients and "why" the bottle sent to me was NOT sealed.  I called numerous times and left messages, no response.  I also e-mailed the company three times and NO response either.  Now, I want them to honor their money back guarantee and have had no success."

Cette société est une arnaque, méfiez-vous! J'ai commandé leur supplément pour mon golden retriever qui a été diagnostiqué comme ayant une myopathie dégénérative. Je me posais des questions en ce qui concerne les ingrédients et «pourquoi» la bouteille qui a été envoyée n'était pas hermétiquement fermée. J'ai appelé plusieurs fois et laissé des messages: aucune réponse. J'ai également envoyé à trois reprises des mails, sans aucune réponse de leur part. Je voudrais qu'ils honorent leur garantie de remboursement, mais sans aucun succès._

----------

